# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Ζαναξ + σεροκουελ μαζί με αλγκοφρεν

## highlander1990

Γειά σας. Θα ήθελα ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποια αλληλεπιδράση μεταξύ αυτών των φαρμάκων και αν επιτρέπεται η χορήγηση και των τριών μαζί???

----------


## Nikolas73

δεν υπάρχει αλληλεπίδραση ανάμεσα σε ιβουπροφαίνη (algofren) και zanax. Για το seroquel δεν γνωρίζω. Θα είναι πιο ασφαλές να ρωτήσεις το γιατρό σου.

----------


## highlander1990

Σε ευχαριστώ.θα το ανεβάσω και αλλού στο φόρουμ μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς και για το σεροκουελ αλλιώς θα ρωτήσω τον γιατρό μου.

----------

